# DOS-Spiele, gibts da noch wen.. ?



## Lexx (3. September 2009)

hab mir alte wing/strike commander und dungeon keeper teile rausgekramt.

mein letzter versuch, dos-spiele anzuwerfen (indiana jones und theme park)
ist schon einige jährchen her..

pff.. wie ging das schnell mit xms, ems, sb-treiber..
alles vergessen.. 

jemand da, der es in letzter zeit schon mal probiert hat.. ?
läuft es dahin raus, nochmals dos 6.2 zu installieren.. ?

für paar hinweise zu barrieren, klippen und fallstricken wäre ich dankbar..


----------



## Fr33dom (3. September 2009)

Na am einfachsten gehts nachwievor mit DosBox:
DOSBox, an x86 emulator with DOS


----------



## Lexx (4. September 2009)

ok, danke für den hinweis, werde ich auf die probierliste setzten
wenn ichs mit msdos nicht hinkrigen sollte..


----------

